# VK - New Arrivals 18-02-15



## Gizmo (18/2/15)

New Arrival Today

The Dimitri Mod Dual 18650 Mech Mod ( Amazing Build Quality )
Airek RDA Clone
Derringer RDA Clone
Hana Modz 50W Clone in Black, Blue, Green, Orange, Pink, Purple and Red
Swiss Grade Ceramic Tweezers
Taifun GT2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HappyCamper (19/2/15)

the Hana looks so good
the Dimitri box mech is one good looking device

mmmmmmm so much to play with, so excited


----------

